# Holme Moss Loop



## longers (14 Nov 2008)

Before the year is out I think it'd be good to have a CC ride in this part of the world.

How about a loop from Saddleworth to Holmfirth over Holme Moss over to Royston Vasey and then back to Saddleworth?

There's a strong possibility of having a cake stop in a Mongolian Yurt at a Garden Centre near the finish.

The weather might be unpleasant, especially on the tops and we would be going a fair way up a couple of times. 

Possible route here. 

How about sunday 7th Dec? This date could be changed if anyone actually feels like coming along.


----------



## a_n_t (15 Nov 2008)

strange! thats where I'm taking the wheelers clubrun on sunday!

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/manchester/105212737566


----------



## yenrod (15 Nov 2008)

Could be heavy IF its bad likeyousay BUT mild n damp is bizarrely handleable !

If I was doing it - id just stay behind you ! 

I know these places are rough as ***k around this time of year as Ive done a circular off-road route in Hawes. Rewarding, mind - but bloody all the same


----------



## longers (15 Nov 2008)

a_n_t said:


> strange! thats where I'm taking the wheelers clubrun on sunday!
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/manchester/105212737566



From that, are you going back and out on the same route?

There'll be roadworks and the road closed to you on the way back between Woolley Bridge and Mottram. It is do-able through the cones but you could head back to Charlesworth by turning right by Dinting Viaduct in Glossop and then past Gamesley on the A626.


----------



## longers (15 Nov 2008)

yenrod said:


> If I was doing it - id just stay behind you !



Aye, if you wanted a breather for a few minutes.

Are you coming over then?


----------



## a_n_t (15 Nov 2008)

longers said:


> From that, are you going back and out on the same route?




no, slightly different route on the way back

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/manchester/228381536695


bypassing mottram  I was going to go back over towards greenfield but I find that climb sooooo dreary, much better to go back over holme moss the other way for extra punishment!


----------



## yenrod (15 Nov 2008)

longers said:


> Aye, if you wanted a breather for a few minutes.
> 
> Are you coming over then?



50/50 lickety split 

I'll see what goes.....!


----------



## marinyork (15 Nov 2008)

Proposed average speed fellas?


----------



## longers (15 Nov 2008)

As quick or slow as people wanted to go.

Trite answer but it'd be dependant on the speed people wanted to go round, if there's quick folk then they can wait while others travelled at the pace they wanted to.

Shall I put you down as a definite maybe then MarinYork?


----------



## marinyork (15 Nov 2008)

I'd love to do Holme Moss but I wouldn't do it on my own in the dead of winter so in that sense it is a very good opportunity  and it doesn't sound that crazy to me. Moreover the organisation I joined for cycling round here has just wound up most of their regular rides for the winter with a skeleton calendar . I just meant I'm not going to be whizzing up holme moss at 17mph.


----------



## a_n_t (15 Nov 2008)

marinyork said:


> I'm not going to be whizzing up holme moss at 17mph.




 Dont think many people could! 

Reckon its more like 8-10mph for me!


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2008)

Put me down as a possible - will see how the weather holds. Looks like I'll be sticking a 25 on the back, especially if it's windy....


----------



## trio25 (15 Nov 2008)

I'm free for once, its the day after a cross race though, so as long as you don't mind the fact I am slow I'll be there.


----------



## colly (15 Nov 2008)

Unless something comes up that I can't avoid I will tag along. 
A few years ago I rode out from Leeds and climbed Holme Moss. It is a real b*gger.

It was a memorable Sunday for more than just the ride. 
As I came back through Huddersfield on the Leeds Road I passed the chemical works, I think it is ICI. 
I was about 100 yards past the main gate when an almighty boom scared the living daylights out of me. I looked back just in time to see the whole side of a building burst outwards amid clouds of what looked like white smoke.
I wasn't sure which way the wind was blowing so I didn't hang about just in case. Trying to hurry up when you are already shagged out is not easy.

It turned out it was wasn't any kind of chemical explosion but was caused by a steam pipe or something.


----------



## longers (16 Nov 2008)

This looks good, might not be going on my own .


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2008)

It's been rare in the last 18 months that I've ever been near the Snake or Woodhead and it has been bloody windy.....

I've only done Holme Moss in reasonable conditions.... so it's a bigger gear folks......


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2008)

trio25 said:


> I'm free for once, its the day after a cross race though, so as long as you don't mind the fact I am slow I'll be there.




Phew!

At least I can pretend I am keeping you company.


----------



## a_n_t (16 Nov 2008)

a_n_t said:


> Reckon its more like 8-10mph for me!




Make that 6/7 mph! today, well there was a headwind


----------



## marinyork (16 Nov 2008)

Just been looking, can get to the starting point in about 35 miles. So should be good.


----------



## Chris James (17 Nov 2008)

I'll check the diary and see if I am free (or can get away from the umpteen kid's parties we have been invited to). Worst case I can probably just head over to Holmfirth and go up Holme Moss with you lot. From my house, up Holme Moss and back again is about two hours.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Nov 2008)

put me down as maybe definite Longers.

i'll be there.


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2008)

marinyork said:


> Just been looking, can get to the starting point in about 35 miles. So should be good.



Do you mean you will be riding 35 miles before AND after that circuit? Bl**dy hell. Should be good indeed.


----------



## a_n_t (17 Nov 2008)

I'm up for it if i'm free. Not climbed up from holmfirth side for a while!


----------



## marinyork (18 Nov 2008)

colly said:


> Do you mean you will be riding 35 miles before AND after that circuit? Bl**dy hell. Should be good indeed.



It is certainly a possibility. It would make an insanely difficult day.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2008)

Which way round are we going - up over Saddleworth, then up from Holmfirth ????..... great, prevailing winds means it will be a hard slog.... can someone please rub out the mile indicators every quarter mile.....


----------



## dan_bo (18 Nov 2008)

Oh poo fozzy's going.

i'm bailing!


----------



## Kestevan (21 Nov 2008)

I'd quite like to tag along too.
Assuming SHMBO will let me get away with it.


----------



## Calum (22 Nov 2008)

This sounds good! Where are you guys starting from? I don't fancy riding from Leeds, doing the loop and riding all the way back again! I'll get the train part of the way.


----------



## longers (22 Nov 2008)

Calum said:


> Where are you guys starting from?



The start I was thinking of is Greenfield, it's on a train line (not sure which one though).


Or we could start at Holmfirth if that makes it easier for people. Us from this side could meet there very easily. 

I'm happy to go with what suits most people.


----------



## colly (22 Nov 2008)

Calum said:


> This sounds good! Where are you guys starting from? I don't fancy riding from Leeds, doing the loop and riding all the way back again! I'll get the train part of the way.



I will be going over from Leeds if you fancy a lift.

Same as you, I don't fancy riding both ways AND doing that loop.


----------



## Calum (23 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the offer, Colly!
Here's hoping that you're not a crazy person, with a shotgun that enjoys hunting down southern students, that are far away from home! 
Seriously, if you're driving over from Leeds, i'd be most gratefull of a lift to the start of the loop. I was planning on getting the train, but if you're going that way anyway, then great!


----------



## marinyork (23 Nov 2008)

Holmfirth cuts off 15 miles pre-ride for me. I don't really mind too much though.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2008)

longers said:


> Or we could start at Holmfirth if that makes it easier for people. Us from this side could meet there very easily.



Both ways up Holme Moss..... cheers dude  !! Deffo going to have to change from a 21 rear sprocket......


----------



## longers (27 Nov 2008)

fossyant said:


> Both ways up Holme Moss..... cheers dude  !!



Don't be daft 

Meet at the Royal George in Greenfield to go up past Dovestones and then to Holmfirth that way.

I think I like the idea of a Holmfirth start. We'd be nice and warmed up by then .


----------



## a_n_t (27 Nov 2008)

longers said:


> Meet at the Royal George in Greenfield



got the address for that place?


----------



## marinyork (27 Nov 2008)

http://maps.google.com/

I thought everyone was meeting the other side, or are we undecided?


----------



## a_n_t (27 Nov 2008)

I dont mind but if we're meeting in holmfirth I will have already ridden half the route!


----------



## marinyork (27 Nov 2008)

Similar here (depending on whether I do the Woodhead or the Snake to get there).


----------



## trio25 (28 Nov 2008)

Homlmefirth is a long old ride for me, I'll be ready to come home then.


----------



## Chris James (28 Nov 2008)

That's the difficulty of having people ride from both sides of the Pennines (never the twain?).

I am still not sure if I will be able to make it, although am hopeful. Also, I am chronically unfit as I haven't been out on my bike for weeks due to a combination of colds, sinusitis and my youngest lad having a stay in hospital (hopefully he is better now)

But to be honest, I can't see much value in me riding 21 miles from my house over to Greenfield to promptly turn round and cycle most of the way home again. Also, given my current fitness I'd probably be knackered!

If I do manage to come along I think I'll join you all in Holmfirth. I am happy to do the return leg over Saddleworth on my own (or with Marin York)


----------



## a_n_t (28 Nov 2008)

longers said:


> Meet at the Royal George in Greenfield



what time? probably take me a good hour to get there.


----------



## longers (28 Nov 2008)

Chris James said:


> That's the difficulty of having people ride from both sides of the Pennines (never the twain?).




Got it in a nutshell. That's why I reckon two starts could be beneficial.

How about this?

First start:

Royal George, Greenfield. Junction of A635/B6175 - Well-I-Hole Rd/Manchester Rd. There's a good layby if anyone needed to park a car. 9.00am depart?


Second Start:

Cattle Market in Holmfirth. On the Woodhead Rd A6024. 10am depart?

The proposed cafe is about a mile before the first start so every one gets a brew and people can say cheerio or go up the hill to Holmfirth for the first or second time.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## marinyork (29 Nov 2008)

So. Some people are meeting up in Greenfield and doing a clockwise loop around your original map longers and meeting up with wave 2 of people at Holmfirth, carrying on with the loop? So some people will be doing a loop from Greenfield, some a holmfirth to holmfirth loop and other peeling off/joining at times in between. Have I got that right?


----------



## colly (29 Nov 2008)

marinyork said:


> So. Some people are meeting up in Greenfield and doing a clockwise loop around your original map longers and meeting up with wave 2 of people at Holmfirth, carrying on with the loop? So some people will be doing a loop from Greenfield, some a holmfirth to holmfirth loop and other peeling off/joining at times in between. Have I got that right?




Errr?


----------



## marinyork (29 Nov 2008)

Basically some people are meeting up at Greenfield and some people are meeting up at Holmfirth, riding up holme moss and then continuing on/peeling off.

I'm just checking for the practicalities and training for it. If I'm doing a loop and getting to greenfield and back that's about 85 miles, if I do a half loop and peel off and go back from Glossop along the snake that is about 69 miles but includes back to back climbs with a 10 miles recovery period. Also wondered who was doing what as I tend to pace better riding with other people.


----------



## longers (29 Nov 2008)

marinyork said:


> Have I got that right?




I think that sounds like what I think I meant .


----------



## colly (29 Nov 2008)

Well I have an idea to drive over and do the loop from Lancs. It isn't much more of a drive and I think I will need to be properly warmed up before Holme Moss.


----------



## Chris James (29 Nov 2008)

marinyork said:


> I'm just checking for the practicalities *and training for it*. If I'm doing a loop and getting to greenfield and back that's about 85 miles, if I do a half loop and peel off and go back from Glossop along the snake that is about 69 miles but includes back to back climbs with a 10 miles recovery period. Also wondered who was doing what as I tend to pace better riding with other people.



That's very impressive. Today my training has involved not going near the bike and clearing up several lots of toddler vomit! (my wife has just informed me that she cleaned up most of it)

Mind you, your proposed distance is a lot further than I am likely to go. I was thinking of cycling from my house to Holmfirth, meeting up with you lot there. Doing the loop with everyone round to Greenfield. And then heading back over the Isle of Skye back to Holmfirth with any remaining Yorkies.

As far as warming up for Holme Moss, cycling from Holmfirth is enough as other than a short steep section around the Holme band room, it is only steady until you get to the zig zags past Holme village. After that it is never very steep but does keep on going for quite a while.


----------



## a_n_t (30 Nov 2008)

well if it's anything like this morning i've got no chance.

managed about 3 miles! first time i've seen ice forming on my jersey / gloves whilst riding!


----------



## Kestevan (30 Nov 2008)

Well count me in... I Think. 

I twisted my back yesterday whilst trying to kick someone in the face 

Assuming it's freed up I'll be up for starting in Holmfirth and doing the loop back.


----------



## Calum (1 Dec 2008)

I should be hitching a lift from Leeds with Colly, providing nothing last minute occurs. Let's hope the weather is friendly, it sounds like a fantastic route.


----------



## a_n_t (2 Dec 2008)

Calum said:


> Let's hope the weather is friendly.




20 cm of snow forecast for thursday. not looking good!


----------



## marinyork (2 Dec 2008)

Longers and Danbo had a picture of bikes on the top of Holme Moss with snow. (I think). I'm sure we'll be fine.


----------



## Kestevan (2 Dec 2008)

I'd look out of the study window and tell you if there was any snow up there .......


but it's dark


----------



## colly (2 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> Longers and Danbo had a picture of bikes on the top of Holme Moss with snow. (I think). *I'm sure we'll be fine*.



I hope so. Looking forward to this ride. Mind you if it's pi$$ing down........................


----------



## Calum (2 Dec 2008)

If there's lying snow, but it's sunny and the roads are gritted, it could be one to remember.


----------



## marinyork (2 Dec 2008)

Grit, ha, the number of times the gritting truck has driven past me about 10pm without anything coming out of the back in the last two weeks .


----------



## trio25 (3 Dec 2008)

If I wake up to snow like yesterday I won't be going anywhere. I couldn't have got my road bike anywhere without the mudguards clogging up. I went out on the mtb yesterday but think that it might kill me trying to keep you lot in sight.


----------



## Chris James (3 Dec 2008)

The roads in Kirklees are usually very well gritted. I can't speak for Derbyshire or Oldham though.

The main problem with snow is if a breeze gets up and it starts drifting across the road. I took a taxi back from Manchester airport about three years ago and he insisted on going over Holme Moss rather than the Woodhead. About halfway down the Holmfirth side the car in front came off the road and got stuck in a ditch. The taxi driver braked and ended up in a big skid and embedded the taxi in a snow bank. Fortunately we managed to get the taxi out of the bank.

It was still snowing fairly heavily and cars where still coming up the road despite our problems.


----------



## Kestevan (3 Dec 2008)

Well, as of this morning the hills over Holmfirth were picture postcard white.

But the roads are all clear, and the gritting wagons have been out in force. 
Bloody cold though... the wind on the tops is like a knife.


----------



## Calum (3 Dec 2008)

Could have melted by Sunday though...


----------



## Chris James (3 Dec 2008)

Calum said:


> Could have melted by Sunday though...



Possibly, but it is 500m above sea level so pretty chilly and there will probably be quite a dump of snow tonight.

Unless it warms up and rains quite a bit I doubt it will melt quickly.

I don't doubt the road will be clear though.


----------



## trio25 (4 Dec 2008)

Should get some nice pictures then, I will be wrapping up warm!


----------



## Chris James (4 Dec 2008)

Chris James said:


> Unless it warms up and rains quite a bit I doubt it will melt quickly.



It is absolutely hammering down with rain now!


----------



## a_n_t (4 Dec 2008)

i reckon at least 50% of the route was closed today due to snow.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7764164.stm

greenfield rd, holme moss and woodhead!


----------



## longers (4 Dec 2008)

The plenty of rain we've had today will probably have cleared the snow .

Metcheck says dry and cold for Sunday so far.

Looking forward to seeing you then .

PM me for a mobile number for last minute cancellations on the day? I'll have to get some credit mind.

Maybe do a final roll call on Saturday for those thinking of coming so we have an idea who to look out for (and where)?


----------



## marinyork (4 Dec 2008)

I don't think the Snake was even closed today so it can't have been that horrificly bad or maybe it was. From speaking to other people there certainly was a fair splodge of snow but mostly people getting into their cars like crazy and gridlocking. There did seem to be a fair bit of milling around needlessly in cars to me.


----------



## a_n_t (4 Dec 2008)

yeah, sunday looks pretty good. fingers crossed!


----------



## Calum (4 Dec 2008)

Was snowing very heavily in Leeds at about 6 this morning, but it's all melted now. Probably not the case up in the Pennines though!


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2008)

I'm OK for a long ride - just asked (Longers will know ).... and it's probably my Ribble that will be out, with a 23 max (cos it only has 7 rear gears..... very yester-millenium)...so expect some funny noises from me... 

I'll be watching the weather...forecasts say OK.... 

Are we all OK with non-mudguarded bikes...you know spray and poo in the following riders face ?  :?:


----------



## Kestevan (4 Dec 2008)

Well, I dont mind, and I'll probably be at the back.... cos I'm fat and unfit.


----------



## marinyork (4 Dec 2008)

I don't own any mudguards!


----------



## a_n_t (4 Dec 2008)

i've got guards so bagsy the front!


----------



## colly (4 Dec 2008)

No guards for me either.


----------



## Chris James (5 Dec 2008)

I have guards but have so little fitness that I will probably be several miles behind the rest of you.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Dec 2008)

I don't know why fossy's bothered about 'guards, he'll be about 20 mins in front anyway.


----------



## trio25 (5 Dec 2008)

I have guards but I suspect I will be miles down the road!


----------



## longers (5 Dec 2008)

Nobody wants a race to the top then .


I've been thinking about the route, and rather than going up the bottom of Mottram Moor we take the long cut up past Gamesley and through Broadbottom. 

It's a couple of miles longer and makes it three hills/lumps as opposed to one.

It might be the best route for a group. Opinions please.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Dec 2008)

que? gamesley? broadarse?


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

longers said:


> long cut up past Gamesley and through Broadbottom.





Avin a larf you are..........



Yeh why not, avoids some of the main roads - I assume it's still past Devil's Elbow...

We are* not *going up Monk's Road out of Charlesworth though.....


----------



## longers (5 Dec 2008)

dan_bo said:


> que? gamesley? broadarse?



map?


----------



## longers (5 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> Yeh why not, *avoids some of the main roads* - I assume it's still past Devil's Elbow...



That's my thinking, I'm used to these roads as a lone rider not in a group.


----------



## longers (5 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> We are* not *going up Monk's Road out of Charlesworth though.....



No, but we can tell a_n_t to go up Gorsey Brow and meet us at the top .


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

I haven't done Gorsey brow - ride past this lot often - I've got a hilly loop from Marple Bridge, Chisworth, Charlesworth and back onto the A57.... great for a quick hours spin, that's a damn good work out.

Forecast looks OK at the moment - little chilly, windy (headwind up the Moss...argh). but dry tomorrow and sunday...so the roads should be OK !


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

Just confirming - 9.00am Greenfield / 10am Holmfirth ? Gonna need our lights when we set out for 9am meet


----------



## a_n_t (5 Dec 2008)

longers said:


> No, but we can tell a_n_t to go up Gorsey Brow and meet us at the top .




I dont mind, we can try it if its dry 

Would be my 3rd time and its not beat me yet - steepest climb in the area I reckon!


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

Monk's Road.......used for hill climbs...totally 'orrible !!


----------



## a_n_t (5 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> Monk's Road.......used for hill climbs...totally 'orrible !!




came down it a few weeks ago, did chunal up from glossop then right down monks rd - only looked about 20%?


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

Chunal is a good climb - dead on 10% steady..... Monks is about 20%, but it is 'orrible - I've not done it for years....


----------



## longers (5 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> ... Monks is about 20%, but it is 'orrible - I've not done it for years....



Did it once in reverse to test out my new disc brakes. Then touched the rotor to see if it was hot .


----------



## Kestevan (5 Dec 2008)

Just remember to take pity on the poor fat Ba$tard with only a double (i.e ME).

Unless you lot are planning on waiting at the top, you'd best bring a tow rope 

So wheres the Holmfirth meeting? still 10.00 @ the cattle market?


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2008)

According to the map the cattle market is a little along Woodhead Road after the road splits in town?


----------



## Kestevan (5 Dec 2008)

Yep,

On the left as you're heading towards Holme Moss, about 1/4 mile past the Traffic lights in Holmfirth.


----------



## trio25 (6 Dec 2008)

I hadn't thought of a tow rope, great idea. Although since ANT likes hills he can just push me up them!


----------



## a_n_t (6 Dec 2008)

trio25 said:


> I hadn't thought of a tow rope, great idea. Although since ANT likes hills he can just push me up them!



I like them but not the same as being any good up them!


----------



## longers (6 Dec 2008)

I'll be riding slowly tomorrow, fell off on black ice on the way home today 
Not on a road we'll be on, they will be fine, this one isn't gritted but please BE CAREFUL anyway!!

Plan is:-

Secret Start at Surosa: 8.30/8.40 ish - Dan Bo, a-n-t and myself

Royal George, Greenfield: 9.00am - Fossyant, Trio, Colly and Calum

Holmfirth: 10.00am - Kestevan, Chris and Marinyork.

Have I missed anyone out? 

Did I mention BE CAREFUL?


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

It's been very bad round my way this morning - the roads haven't cleared until this afternoon - even the car was slipping.... Let's see if it dry's up a bit and we get just a frost, not ICE !!!!

May have to walk to the main road in socks if it doesn't warm up..... Looks and ICE....oh no....


----------



## colly (6 Dec 2008)

longers said:


> I'll be riding slowly tomorrow, fell off on black ice on the way home today
> Not on a road we'll be on, they will be fine, this one isn't gritted but please BE CAREFUL anyway!!
> 
> Plan is:-
> ...



Hi longers,

I think Calum and I will be turning up at Holmfirth instead of Greenfield. 
So look forward to seeing you at 10am tomorrow.

Colly.


----------



## marinyork (6 Dec 2008)

So there'll be a crowd at Holmfirth!


----------



## trio25 (6 Dec 2008)

Yes having been out today in the ice I was thinking that so I have now replotted route there so it is along main roads, they'll be quiet in the morning anyway.

See you in the morning.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

Anyone know if Huddersfield Road B6175 from Staley Vegas will be gritted, or is it better to stick to Wakefield/Manchester Road A635 ?


----------



## longers (6 Dec 2008)

It should be gritted but the A635 to Mossley and beyond definitely will be, I think it's a nicer road (the A635), the views are better IMO.

Metcheck is/was giving clear skies until early morning. 
Did I mention BE CAREFUL?


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

Well, I'll have a five minute walk to the main road as it's still really ICY on my estate - thinking of walking in some old socks, then putting the shoes on........


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2008)

Good luck guys - don't go too crazy on the descent to Woodhead!

If it was a different time of year, I'd have ridden over to join you, but it's not, so I won't .


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

I won't be going fast on that descent....it's as rough as hell, massive contrast to the 2 mile twisty climb on the other side....smooth, and a hellish climb...the buggers that have painted the signs every 1/4 mile need shooting !!!!!


----------



## Chris James (6 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> I won't be going fast on that descent....it's as rough as hell, massive contrast to the 2 mile twisty climb on the other side....smooth, and a hellish climb...the buggers that have painted the signs every 1/4 mile need shooting !!!!!



The descent to Woodhead scares the living daylights out of me. Last time I braked almost all the way down with a death grip thereby making me paranoid my vice like grip would induce shimmy and that all that braking would make my rims so hot that the air in the tyres would explode them!

Obviously this just served to make me more scared, braking more and making the whole cycle worse.

If I recall correctly there are a whole series of adverse cambers tending to push you out onto oncoming traffic.


----------



## marinyork (6 Dec 2008)

Anyone know which of this two videos is our descent?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16pr5s14lSU
or


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT389M3sM1k


----------



## a_n_t (6 Dec 2008)

longers said:


> Secret Start at Surosa: 8.30/8.40 ish - Dan Bo, a-n-t and myself




actually, think it'll be easier for me to meet at greenfield. fingers crossed! Is the pub just before the junction of huddersfield/manchester rd?


----------



## a_n_t (6 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16pr5s14lSU


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

First one - dubbed 'other side'..... you can see the camera shaking ..... it's a crap surface....

I like climbing that side better.... the Holmefirth to Manchester bit is out of my comfort zone.....just a bit too steep and long...and the markers....


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

I haven't changed my gears.... sod it 39 x 21 bottom......been busy putting up xmas lights !!!


----------



## marinyork (6 Dec 2008)

Ta. Holy Fish 'n' Chips that road is narrow!


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

It is...and bumpy... you'll be heavy on the brakes and still touching 35/40 mph....


----------



## a_n_t (6 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> sod it 39 x 21 bottom......!!!




 indeed..............34 x 29 for me


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

a_n_t said:


> indeed..............34 x 29 for me



I'll bring a grapple rope !!! - No seriously, I think I'll pop on a 23 tomorrow am....benefits of having old school Shim UG sprockets on hand.....


----------



## trio25 (6 Dec 2008)

Can you lot stop scaring me!


----------



## marinyork (6 Dec 2008)

On the descent I'd certainly say the first big corner needs care. The gradient kicks upto about 15% and long corner. The sections thereafter are hard to say, depends on the surface but are straighter.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Dec 2008)

The drop off holme moss is fine. honest. It's south facing as well so it will catch the sun.


----------



## a_n_t (6 Dec 2008)

trio25 said:


> Can you lot stop scaring me!




i'm more worried about the ice than any of the climbs!


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2008)

Listen...I'm no mad descender at all...... I chicken out - more like preserving the bike than me.......

It can be a mad descent....I'll be taking my time, but as Dan says, the sun will be on it.....I'm more worried about getting out of my estate......in Looks..... 

Just checked my training logs - I last went up in early November last year and had a good ride....the wind is a killer on Holme Moss.....and the Snake....


----------



## dan_bo (6 Dec 2008)

Should be nice and still tomorrow- you fitted your towbar for us tomorrow fozzy?


----------



## cheadle hulme (6 Dec 2008)

Anyone mind if I tag along?

The weathers looking better than I thought. Bit slippy out just now though. Nearly slipped coming back from the offy.

Royal george @ 9am?


----------



## longers (6 Dec 2008)

Great, see you there then


----------



## Kestevan (6 Dec 2008)

Good Grief. The madness is spreading....


See You all tomorrow.

I'll be the hairy BFF on the mud covered Trek riding really slowly, and looking worried at the hills.


----------



## a_n_t (6 Dec 2008)

its real real frosty out there now so i'll play it by ear in the morning. If i'm not at the pub for 9 then dont hang about, i'll have gone back to bed!! 

[I'll be on a blue ribble btw]


----------



## trio25 (7 Dec 2008)

No going back to bed ant, I'm braving the ice, hills and whatever else you lot are talking about so you can to.

I should be easy to spot, I'll be in a pink jacket on a bike with pink handlebar tape


----------



## marinyork (7 Dec 2008)

See you later guys.


----------



## a_n_t (7 Dec 2008)

trio25 said:


> No going back to bed ant, I'm braving the ice, hills and whatever else you lot are talking about so you can to.





it looks hardcore out there!


----------



## longers (7 Dec 2008)

Morning all, BE CAREFUL!!! 

You coming a-n-t? 

Only if you think it's safe to get there though.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2008)

Hope you have a good ride - I got about 4 miles in, and the roads were real bad near Hattersley - just frosty tyre tracks in the ice - not gritted...

I walked to the main road, and then it was OK, until just after Gee Cross. Was texting Longers when I could hear a landrover sliding down the road as he attempted to turn into a farm...brown trousers moment....

Ended up walking part of the way back....


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2008)

Surely they should be back by now...?


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2008)

Probably clocking the miles along in the Cafe......


----------



## a_n_t (7 Dec 2008)

I got back about 1.45. Great ride! if a little nippy, took me 4/5 miles to warm up and after that it wasn't too bad. Roads were pretty good considering. Worst part was definately that killer headwind going up holme moss, almost got blown into the snow banks on a couple of occasions!! Just nice to get out on the bike after a 2 weeks off. Nice to meet you all, cheers Longers for sorting it out.


----------



## a_n_t (7 Dec 2008)

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/episode/view.do?episodePk.pkValue=7255328


thats where we got to anyways


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2008)

Glad it was a good ride - the big roads were OK, but I couldn't get through from my end - really bad.... and on Pro Race tyres.......

Wind 'eh...hmmm nothing when I set off - I'd have been in trouble then as I'd not changed from my 21, but spent most of my time in that gear, the roads were that bad....

Let's do a loop in a couple of months or so... did you do a cafe stop ?


----------



## Calum (7 Dec 2008)

It was a good one that's for sure. Holme Moss into a very strong, freezing headwind took the mick though! We ended up sheltering to the side of two cars in the car park at the top!


----------



## trio25 (7 Dec 2008)

Great ride, nice and cold and the sheltering in the cars was funny! Above is the loop we did and the elevation!

Nice to meet everyone and thanks longers for organising it.


----------



## longers (7 Dec 2008)

I hope everyone made it home safe, has had a good hot bath and a brew .

More importantly I hope you had a good day out. 

The weather was kind to us, the headwind up the hill was a bit unpleasant but apart from that and the ice and the cold it was perfect .

I must apologise because I should have described the dual carriageway bit beforehand rather than just hoping you'd follow me and a-n-t and get it right. Soz, I did realise but it was too late by then.

Fossy - don't worry mate it was crap  shame you couldn't make it though.

Nice to meet new faces and see some old ones too .


----------



## colly (7 Dec 2008)

Back in, scrubbed and tubbed, belly full, couple of glasses of the old red falling down water. Luverly.

Great ride nice to meet you all. Thanks Longers.


----------



## cheadle hulme (7 Dec 2008)

Apart from me failing to notice some ice until it was under me (new shorts please!), the conditions were pretty good. 

Biting headwind up Holme Moss though. 

Hope you all made it back safely, nice to meet everyone - cheers Longers.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2008)

I was all kitted up for the cold - I was steaming (literally) by the time I had to turn back..... well hissed as the roads were terrible getting through to where I knew they were OK....can't afford a serious off....

The state of the main roads really shocked me.... I new I'd have to walk to the main road - did that, with me Spesh Pro Carbons in my hands...... changed, shoved flip flops in pocket, set out.....Fine, then all got rather nasty...... tyres started frosting, road went from gritted to white out - tyres running on ice - passed through about 3 or 4 bad bits, but then saw the state of the road just before the climb up through Hattersley........ no chance....... that's when a landrover slid everywhere as I was stood texting Longers.....brown pants.............


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2008)

Next time...... we'll be there..... this sodding headwind that seems to stop us lot getting back West doesn't stop....... it wasn't pleasant last time Longers and I climbed Snake back home............... an omen perhaps.......


----------



## Chris James (7 Dec 2008)

Thanks Longers for organising it. And thanks for the rest of you for waiting in a snow bank at the top of the Isle of Skye for me to hove into view. By that point I was at one speed - dead slow. 

Although not too bad on the downhills - a hefty steel bike and years of beer and pie abuse sort that side of things out nicely!

I wish I had put some more layers on though. It was absolutely freezing waiting around on the top of Holme Moss.

I am looking forward to Dan Bo posting his pictures - if they came out.

Hope Paul (Marin York) made it back okay as it was a bit of a trek back to Sheffield.


----------



## colly (7 Dec 2008)

I'm afraid a couple taken at the top of Holme Moss didn't come out. No idea why.
These did though.

Top of ? Saddleworth?


----------



## a_n_t (7 Dec 2008)

well everyone made it up the moss and in _that_ wind and _that_ temperature I say pats on the back all round!


----------



## marinyork (7 Dec 2008)

Hey. I got back fine. Getting back out of holmfirth the second time was 1.5 miles of fair pain and then after that trundled happily back home apart from the climb out of Sheffield city centre. Spun the legs out slightly afterwards. 67 miles for the day so a good total and 5050ft of climbing, Legs feel fine now (body cold and tired), if I didn't have something I've had to work on this afternoon I'd have hoped on the bike and tried for an Imperial Century. Had a fairly long cafe stop on the Stocksbridge bypass in a cafe I've been past before and it was very good. It was good of people organising it . Some great views from Hade Edge when the sun was out about midday. In hindsight I would have taken less clobber, had a cafe stop on the way there on the bypass to split up the climb to just outside Holmfirth (and this weird diversion that seemed to take it out of me). The descent was pretty fun, didn't really realise how steep the very bottom of the climb was before the zig zags until I went the other way.


----------



## a_n_t (8 Dec 2008)

Chris James said:


> I am looking forward to Dan Bo posting his pictures - if they came out.




 me too!


----------



## dan_bo (9 Dec 2008)

Here you go peeps! good stuff that frozen air innit!

I've managed to salvage a couple of toes........Is it endura that do overshoes?


Really good ride. Nice to meet everybody.


----------



## trio25 (9 Dec 2008)

Yes endura were what we were all wearing!

Nice pics!


----------



## marinyork (9 Dec 2008)

Which ones? Strangely enough my feet were not cold much on Sunday but I've looked at endura overshoes. There seem to be several endura ones in a LBS for about £20, unfortunately they didn't have size on and the thing I was wondering was how do they fit on when the hole for the cleats seems to be in the wrong place?


----------



## Chris James (9 Dec 2008)

They looked like these - although I can't comment as I was wearing winter boots.

Mind you, if your feet weren't cold on Sunday then you would probably never have need of them!


----------



## a_n_t (9 Dec 2008)

you want these dan

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Endura_Road_Overshoes/5360020535/


----------



## Chris James (9 Dec 2008)

a_n_t said:


> you want these dan
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Endura_Road_Overshoes/5360020535/



Yes, they were the ones I mentioned. But I forgot to post the link!!!


----------



## marinyork (9 Dec 2008)

Hmmm, no, I might still get some. My feet weren't cold but they have been on about half a dozen rides recently, usually at about 10pm. The cold is one of the reasons why I decided to take my walking boots in my rucksack.


----------



## trio25 (9 Dec 2008)

These are the ones I, and a fair few others had on.

I tend to get quie cold feet and would never have coped on sunday without them.


----------



## trio25 (9 Dec 2008)

Oh, I was a bit late with my reply.

You had walking boots in your rucksac??? I struggled to just get me up Holme Moss, I didn't need a heavy rucksac I don't think I would ave got there!


----------



## marinyork (9 Dec 2008)

Ta, will go and look in LBS again perhaps on Thursday. 

I certainly struggled to get me up Holme Moss. I think the walking boots, lock and water were probably a silly idea as it certainly took it out of me on the sub climbs which is why I jettisoned some of the water. I will go again I think in a couple of months time as I think it was pretty nice around Thurlstone Moors and Winscar reservoir and there are a couple of stop off points open early in the morning to make a good day of it.


----------



## colly (9 Dec 2008)

Oddly enough my feet were the only part of me that wasn't cold. 
Just socks and cycling shoes.


----------



## Chris James (9 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> I will go again I think in a couple of months time as I think it was pretty nice around Thurlstone Moors and Winscar reservoir and there are a couple of stop off points open early in the morning to make a good day of it.



Yes, it is lovely around there. That is where most of my weekend runs go out to.


----------



## Kestevan (10 Dec 2008)

My Feet have only just warmed up 

Cracking ride, and nice to put faces to names 

Cheers Longers


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2008)

Those Endura's look like my Northwaves, but £10 cheaper...bargain !


----------

